# Ripping high quality music files for almost dummies



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

So I have been listening to just CD's for decades. I've decided now is the time to start taking the CD's I have and start ripping all of them to my computer. I am using a few Windows based computers to do this. I have had Exact Audio Copy for years and just today downloaded the trial of dBpoweramp. 

I want to be able to burn another CD at original quality if I choose. I also want to be able to have CD or better quality files on my phone (LG V20) or in the near future a nice digital audio player or other high end digital source. Whichever source I pick will likely to be played through the Helix HEC HD-AUDIO USB-INTERFACE into my DSP Pro. 


Questions I can't seem find answers to. 

What file types should I be using for maximum quality? FLAC, WAV, both or something else?

Should I be saving both FLAC and WAV files if I am using EAC? 

Or can FLAC easily be converted to to WAV or vice versa and I should just rip one format? 

If I rip to FLAC what setting what lossless setting should I be using? I can't seem to find an answer. Level 5 seems to be the default for both EAC and dBpoweramp, do I gain any quality from changing the settings?

I like using EAC but is there any easy way to automate some of the functions? dB is so easy in just load disc and click rip and it makes a folder, gets track info and images.

Other questions to follow as I remember them.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

FLAC is preferred to save space, no loss in quality.

WAV is good if you intend to burn into another CD later on, but takes up the most space.


...really just a matter of preference and compatibility...not everything will play FLAC and/or WAV.


I use FLAC for saving space.


FLAC can be of higher quality than WAV...but not when CD is the source, then they are equal.


----------



## Crazychile (Feb 5, 2016)

Two advantages to FLAC..since it is a compressed file (while still being lossless) it is a smaller file size. The other advantage is that the metadata is stored within the file, like artist, title, artwork, etc.

WAV is more widely compatible, but FLAC is gaining popularity. Dbpoweramp has an add on module you can buy that will convert from nearly any one format to another.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

how much difference in sound from flac to wav


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

toneloc2 said:


> how much difference in sound from flac to wav


FLAC is merely a compressed format of any given source.

If your source is a (CD) WAV file and you compress it to FLAC, quality is identical but you save space.

No difference.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

What flac file size sounds equal to a lossless file? 
A lossless file is usually 650-800 kbb for 3-5 min song


----------

